# Cadeau Noël



## miette (8 Décembre 2022)

Coucou à toutes, tous ! 
Afin de vous connaître un peu mieux... Quel cadeau,  quelle surprise ou simplement quel geste vous ferait plaisir pour Noël ?


----------



## MeliMelo (8 Décembre 2022)

De la part de qui ?
De la part des parents employeurs --> une prime   
De la part de mon mari --> un voyage
De la part de mon enfant --> un dessin


----------



## miette (8 Décembre 2022)

De la part de qui vous voulez. J aurais répondu presque comme toi sauf le voyage : je suis trop casanière, une vraie maman ours 😁😁😁.


----------



## miette (8 Décembre 2022)

Je pensais être là seule à ne pas dormir 😁😁😁


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Décembre 2022)

Mes PE =  j ai toujours une petite enveloppe  d une famille  et l autre famille sa dépend des années  chocolat , fleur , petit album photo 

Mon mari = j en ai pas 🤣🤣

Mes enfants = trop grand pour avoir un dessin 🤣🤣 donc ils son obligée de dépenser des sous sous 🤣


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Décembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Mes PE =  j ai toujours une petite enveloppe  d une famille  et l autre famille sa dépend des années  chocolat , fleur , petit album photo
> 
> Mon mari = j en ai pas 🤣🤣
> 
> Mes enfants = trop grand pour avoir un dessin 🤣🤣 donc ils son obligée de dépenser des sous sous 🤣


La question était de savoir ce qui nous ferait plaisir plutôt que ce que l'on a habituellement ^^


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

pouvoir m'empiffrer de chocolat sans prendre 1g sur mes fesses.... quoi ? pas possible ? pfff...  
blague à part.. j'en sais rien
ha si !! mon parfum favori dior addict


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

Moi j attend rien , je veux juste que mes enfants soit heureux et en santé et réussisses leurs études et que tous les gens que j aimes soit en bonne santé 😀


----------



## B29 (9 Décembre 2022)

Que le monde reprenne ses esprits pour que chacun puisse vivre dignement. 
Une bonne santé c'est le principal et que le bonheur s'installe dans toutes les familles.


----------



## Pity (9 Décembre 2022)

Reçus dans ma belle famille cette année pour le réveillon de Noël...
Mon cadeau serait de ne pas... voir mon beau père 🎉!
Qui a pourri toute l'enfance de son fils et essaie toujours d'avoir le dessus sur lui (chose qu'il n'arrive plus à faire évidemment !)
C'est pas sympa... mais tellement réel..je me demande toujours comment certaines personnes peuvent être si méchantes...


----------



## nounouflo (9 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi le cadeau qui me ferait le plus plaisir c’est un massage aux pierres chaudes. Un pur moment de détente que pour moi… après tout le temps que je consacre à mes enfants et à mes petits accueillis…


----------



## liline17 (9 Décembre 2022)

une valeur sur, des chocolats, sans culpabilité, je ne les ai pas acheté 
l'an dernier, nous avons eu de nos enfants un repas dans un resto étoilé, c'était une belle expérience.
Depuis quelques jours, je crochète des amigurumis, un livre sur ce sujet me plairait.
En voici 2 qui décorent mon sapin de noël


----------



## Ladrine 10 (9 Décembre 2022)

Moi se que j'aimerais pour Noël
C'est du temps pour moi
Vous croyez que papa noël a ça dans sa hotte 😋


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Décembre 2022)

Les lunettes de soleil coco C..... que j'adore !!!!! J'ai envoyé de gros signaux au père Noël, visuels et auditifs. Après, il est vieux le père Noël. Nous verrons si son audition et sa vue se sont dégradées depuis Noël dernier ! Quand au père Noël de mes enfants j'attends une ou des surprises. Tout me fera plaisir ! Pas de déception possible !


----------



## Pity (9 Décembre 2022)

En toute objectivité... Noël avec ma belle famille va être au top car nous serons avec les neveux et nièces et pièces rapportées !

Noël de ma famille...
Fin janvier car nous allons rejoindre mon fils aîné en Thaïlande pour 15 jours
Il est parti depuis mars 2022 pour ses études...le temps est long mais heureusement que nous avons les visios !

Nous fêterons donc Noël et le nouvel an chinois en même temps 🎉


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

ici j'appréhende un peu le noël dans la belle famille
à la base nous devions le passer chez mon beau frère et ma belle mère à côté de Rochefort avec qui je m'entends très bien malgré la séparation avec mon ex mari, il y a peu changement de programme noël avec toute la famille de ma belle mère... ce coté là par contre suite a notre séparation je recevais les invitations aux évènements de famille adressé à Monsieur et ses enfants (donc j'en étais exclue...) 
là ma belle mère a bien précisé qu'à la base je devais venir passer Noël avec eux sa soeur a répondu et que cela ne dérangeait pas....

je sais pas pourquoi.... j'y vais pas sereine....


----------



## incognito (9 Décembre 2022)

heu, ben c'est à celui qui fait le cadeau de voir ce qu'il veut m'offrir, j'adore offrir mais je ne suis moi-même pas cadeau


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Pity ne t'inquiètes pas ton beau-père ne peut pas être plus méchant que celui qu'on a ici !!! il l'a été avec son fils mais aussi avec mes enfants ! c'est bien triste mais c'est ainsi il y a des personnes vraiment toxiques 😥! pour en revenir à la question tout me fait plaisir personnellement du moment que c'est offert avec gentillesse !!! mais perso c'est bête à dire mais je préfère offrir que le contraire !!! 😏"c'est grave docteur ?"


----------



## Syl32 (9 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi cadeau des PE : une prime ???? ou un bon d'achat ??? Ce serait une belle surprise pour tous les services rendus.
Sinon d'habitude j'ai souvent des chocolats ou une plante. Je n'ai pas à me plaindre ils font toujours un petit geste.
Mon mari me gâte trop... il faut souvent que je l'arrête sinon il me couvre littéralement de cadeaux. J'ai beaucoup de chance là aussi .
Mon fils ainé est étudiant et n'a pas beaucoup de moyens mais il essaie toujours de nous offrir quelque chose et le geste est très touchant même si je lui dis à chaque fois de garder le peu d'argent qu'il a pour autre chose.
Mon second fils est plus petit, il a 14 ans donc il reçoit plus qu'il n'offre, ce qui est normal à son âge.

Maintenant ce qui me ferait plaisir pour Noël je ne sais pas, je suis un peu comme Angèle1982, j'ai tendance à penser aux autres plus qu'à moi-même


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Une prime ou bon d'achat avec certains PE déjà ric rac sur le taux horaire ne va pas s'amuser à faire un tel geste ! mais super pour celles et ceux qui en reçoivent !!! et pareil en tant que parent on a toujours tendance à dire à nos enfants de ne rien nous acheter même si ils gagnent plus que nous parfois !!! 🤗 c'est humain je pense !!!


----------



## Griselda (9 Décembre 2022)

Sais pas si j'ai été assez sage pour tout ce que j'aimerai...


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Décembre 2022)

Nan nan nan Angèle 1982, je ne dis ça a mes enfants. De toute façon, ils m'offrent un cadeau de la part du père Noël non. Et comme je suis toujours bien sage  ... Hum ...  J'adore le moment de les découvrir. J'aime autant offrir que recevoir. Par contre, j'ouvre mes cadeaux toujours en dernier, après mes enfants. J'adore voir leurs réactions lors de la découverte ! 🎁💝


----------



## violetta (9 Décembre 2022)

Oh pour moi le plus beau cadeau serait de me retrouver sur une île déserte à vivre d'amour et d'eau fraiche....


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Décembre 2022)

La présence de mes 2 fils, de mes 2 belles-filles, et de mon petit-fils suffit à mon bonheur.


----------



## Capri95 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐 
Ce que je désirais pour Noël c'est : un mari ( qui range, qui fait le ménage, le repassage, la cuisine ) oui je sais je peux toujours me "brosser" 🤣😂
Bon on va dire que le mien me convient mais tout de même se ne serait pas du luxe ( à mon avis il doit avoir les oreilles qui sifflent actuellement) 😏🤭


----------



## Pity (9 Décembre 2022)

Partir en vacances...
Faire un Loto et gagner une belle somme...
Rester en vacances
Démissionner directement !!
Le pied 😂


----------



## miette (9 Décembre 2022)

Et finalement pour moi : un bon moment en famille, du chocolat et du champagne 😋😋😋😋


----------



## fanny35 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Moi si mes Pe font un geste (chocolat ou autre), je trouve ça déjà bien, j'apprécie l'attention.
Pour mon mari, je fais une liste 😂
Mes enfants m'ont fait un cadeau aveceur argent cette année, je serai contente car elles pensent à leur maman 😍


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

Si je croyais encore au père Noël 🤶 je lui demanderai juste une chose
Pouvoir faire un vœux 

Et ce vœux serait de remonter le temps et de pouvoir retrouver des êtres chers à mon cœur qui sont partis bien trop top et qui me manque énormément 

Je ne faites plus Noël depuis des années et j'ai arrêté de croire aux père Noël depuis fort longtemps 

Cette année même pas de sapin ni aucune décoration à la maison 

Je suis mélancolique à cette période de l'année 

Je passe mon tour


----------



## violetta (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Et bien voyez vous assmatzam, je suis dans le même état d'esprit que vous dans cette période de Noël...d'où mon envie d'évasion...  
Vivement l'année prochaine!


----------



## B29 (14 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam, je suis comme vous. Je n'ai pas encore fait le sapin et je suis toujours mélancolique à cette période.  Beaucoup d'êtres chers qui ne sont plus et qui me manquent énormément (en particulier mes grands-parents). J'ai la chance d'avoir ma maman et mon papa et ça c'est le plus beau des cadeaux.


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Je suis dans le même état d'esprit et depuis très longtemps aussi.
Cette année, je n'ai pas d'accueillis du 22 au soir jusqu'au 2 au matin...
Noël ne se fait pas chez moi.
Alors me faire suer à sortir tout le matos pour faire sapin, décos... pour personne.... Devoir tout ranger ensuite. Vraiment... Bof
Et justement cet après-midi je me disais : "vais pas faire ce sapin cette année...."
A la limite, un père Noël lumineux, une guirlande près de la porte d'entrée pour l'arrivée le matin des loulous et ça ira bien.


----------



## violetta (14 Décembre 2022)

Et bien vous savez quoi, je me sens moins seule... 
On a l'impression que noël  doit être forcément une période heureuse, en tout cas, chaque année,  c'est ce que je ressens autour de moi....


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

J'ai perdu mon neveu il y a 12 ans
Le fils unique de mon frère 
Les fêtes de fin d'année n'ont plus jamais été les mêmes depuis son départ 
Il avait juste 10 mois d'écart avec mon fils et c'est comme si j'avais perdu mon propre enfant 
Il aurait dû fêter ses 18 ans le mois dernier je ne fais qu'y penser 

Voilà pk les fêtes ne sont pas très attendus dans la famille 
Je pense que personne n'a fait son deuil 
Et je ne vois plus mon frère depuis 
C'est trop difficile pour lui d'être avec mes enfants et je le comprends très bien 

Donc pour nous c'est un jour comme un autre 

On faisait au mieux pour ne rien faire transparaître quand nos 2 enfants étaient petits 
Mais plus maintenant


----------



## liline17 (14 Décembre 2022)

trop de choses compliquées avec ma belle famille, on a fêté noël avec eux le week end dernier, et pendant nos vacances, nous irons nous réchauffer le coeur et le corps en Espagne, je pense que les prochaines années seront un peu pareil, sauf que je ne pense plus fêter noël avec ma belle famille, ma belle mère est trop jalouse et pénible, je ne veux plus perdre de temps avec elle.


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Chez nous la magie de Noël est toujours présente. Cet après midi je suis partie en shopping de Noël pour aider le père Noël avec un de mes enfants : mon fils de 24 ans. Boutiques, échange d'idées, pause douceurs, un super moment mère fils. Ces moments là ça n'a pas de prix !


----------



## violetta (15 Décembre 2022)

Et liline, après le mari c'est la belle famille....ambiance !
Moi, il y a bien longtemps que je me suis débarrassé de toutes ces obligations familiales, je fais ce qui me plaît.....


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Violetta Noel peut être une jolie fête quand tout se passe bien dans la famille ... perso depuis que mes enfants ne croient plus au Père Noel cette journée a perdu de sa splendeur !!! on fait chez mon fils ainé et cette année aussi chez le second ... la belle famille je ne peux plus !!!


----------



## Nany88 (15 Décembre 2022)

Santé santé santé 
Bonheur 
Avoir toujours mes enfants prêt de moi... 
Ma famille aussi (ma mère mes frère et sœurs) 
Avant on ce rassembler tous du côté de belle famille, mais tjrs sa partait en cacahouète... 
Maintenant je reste chez moi avec mes enfants mon mari, et ma mère mes sœurs et frères.... Basta. 
Belle famille =NON MERCI ⛔❌


----------



## caroline99 (15 Décembre 2022)

Ah  Noêl !!!! avant les avant étaient petits, aujourd'hui c'est différent ils sont adultes la magie n'est plus là ! cependant j'ai une petite-fille de 5 ans alors pour elle nous faitons noêl et ça,     c'est un  vrai bonheur.
De plus j'ai une pensée en cette période pour toutes les familles de donneurs d'organes, ils se reconnaitrons. 
Merci à eux !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Que de tristesse à vous lire. 

Les fêtes de Noël sont l'occasion de nous réunir entre cousins sœurs frères parents grands parents etc.. 
Si on ne profite pas des vivants maintenant c'est clair que l'on va se sentir toujours triste ensuite à chaque occasion. 

@assmatzam c'est clairement dommage que le décès de ton neveu t'ai éloignée de ton frère mais malgré tout je suis sûre que l'attachement existe encore. Il faut rallumer la flamme.
Nous avons souvent eu  des divergences en famille mais chaque coup dur nous fait serrer les coudes entre nous.
Appelle ton frère et invite le.
Évoquer les disparus et se remémorer les bons moments vécus apporte mélancolie oui mais joie aussi car ils ne sont pas oubliés.  
C'est ça aussi Noël !


----------



## nounou ohana (15 Décembre 2022)

pour moi, être avec mes enfants (16 et 18 ans) mon mari et mon chien, tous les 4 ensemble comme nous le faisons depuis le dernier noel en famille (2006) où cela s'est vraiment mal passé (je vous passe les détails). 
Le plus important reste ma famille, celle que je me suis créée , nous sentir bien et nous amuser cela suffit à mon bonheur. Cette année c'est direction les vosges et europapark parce qu'avec mon mari nous sommes deux gds gamins qui refusont parfois de grandir; 

mais en cadeau on peut tj m'offrir des ustensiles de cuisines vu que j'adore cuisiner (et manger) 

pour celles pour qui noel n'est pas une fête je vous comprends parfaitement j'ai mis des années à me relever de 2006, mon mari me disait "regarde les enfants, regarde comme ils sont heureux c'est ce qui compte le plus et doit nous motiver à tenir debout et à leur offrir de la joie"


----------



## caroline99 (16 Décembre 2022)

Ah  les repas de famille !
Nous ça fait belle lurette que je ne pratique plus, la raison est que ils arrivés tous les mains dans les poches, même ceux qui n'étaient pas invités
j'ai fais une fois, 2 fois puis .....
j'ai pensé que s'était leurs tour, ben nous attendons encore le retour !
Ah j'y ai laissé beaucoup de temps et d'argent dans les fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir Je savoure ma chance alors. Depuis quelques années mes neveux et nièces viennent s'ajouter gentiment à notre tablée et cette année nous serons plus de 20 de 78 ans à....1 mois. 

J'espère et tout le monde le sait que lorsque l'on entre chez moi à cette occasion c'est pour s'amuser et s'aimer !  Pas de disputes ce jour il y a 364 autres jours pour régler ses comptes.  Et ceux qui oseraient braver le protocole se verraient bannis...à vie...


----------



## Griselda (17 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais vécu de fêtes de fin d'année où on se disputerait, comme ça serait triste...
ici c'est en petit comité, en toute simplicité et voilà.


----------



## nounouflo (17 Décembre 2022)

Pour Noël pas de disputes, Noël entouré que des gens qui me tiennent à cœur. Et ça toute l’année. Je ne fais 0lus aucun effort à passer avec des gens qui ne m’intéressent pas…


----------

